# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Ercp

## catharientje

ERCP=endoscopische retrograde choliangiopancreaticografie.

Ik had eerder een bericht geplaatst over mijn moeder, maar de procedure verkeerd gespeld. Dit onderzoek en tegelijkertijd ingreep verwijderd stenen via een scoop die wordt ingebracht via de mond, keel en maag en verder. 
Mijn moeder heeft er al een paar ondergaan en vanaf maart dit jaar al 2 keer. Nu weer met een koliek in het ziekenhuis en opnieuw komt er een ERCP. Door te snel indikkend galsap vanuit de lever, blijken stenen zich binnen een maand weer tot een probleem te maken. 
Maar elke ERCP is weer een risico op ernstige complicaties. 

Over complicatie heb ik veel gelezen, ook op dit forum, daar word je niet blij van. Maar weet iemand of er ook een OK is die steeds snel-terugkerende-galstenen kan verhelpen.

----------

